# ROD BLANKS Used on BPS "OCEAN MASTER" Surf Rods



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys,

Does anyone know what brand of rod blanks BPS uses for its "OCEAN MASTER" Surf Rods ?

Dave Fitch


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm curious about this also


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You might want to try sending a PM to Xpierrat.

I think he was involved in designing the OM Cape Point for BPS. 

And I understand the OM heavy and the Cape Point were built on the same blank. Just don't quote me on that.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what brand of rod blanks BPS uses for its "OCEAN MASTER" Surf Rods ?
> 
> Dave Fitch


Offshore Angler fishing rods I think..


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

offshore angler says it right on bass pro website.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Offshore Angler is Bass Pro Shop's house brand of saltwater fishing stuff, which includes rods, reels, line, lures, tackle and clothing. The blanks for the OM are probably made for BPS by an Asian manufacturer to their specs. When a store deals in the volume that BPS does, it makes perfect sense for them to design their own products and have it manufactured the way they want.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

one of the old rumours was that "star" made the rod blanks


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

On the warranty sheet says made to Offshore Angler specifications in China.. You could probly track the product down, but would have to buy a big lot of them.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, Guys,

I was just curious . . .

Dave


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im pretty sure.. if you can track it down the plant. call or go there and ask.

the plant in china probably would not mind selling you the same blanks.. if you know what i mean..

money talks over there. =T


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Star did make the Captains Choice boat rods a few years back but do no longer. Supposedly BPS owns/ co owns/ leases a blank manufacturing plant in china. They say what they want and the plant makes it.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't where they are made but whoever designed them did a good job. I have two of the 10' 1-4oz models. They are very nicely finished and they cast great


----------

